# Problem bei: XML und XSL zu HTML



## RaphaelB1 (22. Aug 2011)

Hallo. 
Ich möchte aus einem XML-File und einem XSL-File ein HTML-File generieren.
Ich persönlich habe eher wenig Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet, habe aber die Vorgabe meines Chefs hier den Fehler zu finden.

Wäre echt toll, wenn sich jemand die 2 Files anschauen und mir helfen könnte.

Das Ergebnis soll eine Rechnung eines Unternehmens darstellen. Ich habe die 2 Files angehängt.


Danke schon mal im Voraus!

P.S.: Die Files sind txt-Files, da es nicht möglich ist xsl oder xml - Files hochzuladen.


----------



## Niki (22. Aug 2011)

da wird xsl-fo verwendet. das dient für eine transformation zu *pdf*


----------



## AlexSpritze (22. Aug 2011)

Was ist denn _der Fehler_?


----------

